# Gentoo-Installation unter Windows (mit cygwin)

## ec-hasslau.de

Hi.

Ist es möglich Gentoo anstatt unter einer Linux Distro, wie im Hadbuch beschrieben, auch unter Windows mit cygwin oder sowas zu installieren? Gibts da ein schönen HowTo dazu oder kann man das ganz normal wie beschrieben machen?

Gruß, ec-hasslau.de

----------

## zworK

Da könnte http://www.colinux.org was für dich sein.

Howtos :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/colinux-howto.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/CoLinux

----------

## ec-hasslau.de

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das das ist was ich will.

Das Gentoo soll dann wirklich "real" auf meiner Festplatte existieren. Ich will es halt nur nicht aus einer Linux-Distro, sonder aus Windows heraus über eine Stage3-"Installation" erstellen.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, erstellt das CoLinux doch eine virtuelle Partition oder?

Gruß, ec-hasslau.de

----------

## ec-hasslau.de

Die Frage ist also, ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt Gentoo unter Windows zu installieren, so dass es später auch "richtig" verwendet werden kann?

Zum Beispiel eben mit dem cygwin...

----------

## SinoTech

Also soviel ich weiß  ist das sehr Umständlich, habs aber auch noch nie ausprobiert. Wirf mal einen Blick in diesen Thread:

Portage on Cygwin?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## musv

Was spricht gegen die Live-CD oder Knoppix?

Ansonsten hilft Dir das vielleicht weiter:

http://www.remote.org/sven/colinux.html

(1. Treffer bei Google bei den Begriffen: cygwin zugriff auf dateisystem)

D.h. es scheint in coLinux möglich zu sein, auf die Partitionen direkt zuzugreifen. Demzufolge sollte es auch (irgendwie) möglich sein, Gentoo aus coLinux heraus in einer chroot-Umgebung zu installieren (Klingt das jetzt irgendwie umständlich?).

----------

